# ODDIO MANAGER!!!!



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

Cazzo! Ho scatenato la belva!
Mi ha appena fatto una telefonata che.
Cito testualmente. (tono iroso a manetta...sbav sbav)
-deciderò IO quando strapparti tutto di dosso stampatelo nel cranio Tebe!- e ha messo giù!!!!

Oddio oddio oddio, sono piegata dal ridere sulla scrivania! Luca è già entrato a vedere cosa stava succedendo e io in preda alla ridarella isterica non riuscivo a parlare.

Oddio....e ora mi ha mandato una mail....Jesus....sto morendo....


----------



## erab (31 Luglio 2012)

:blu: ..... bah ..... tutto fumo.....


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

erab;bt4888 ha detto:
			
		

> :blu: ..... bah ..... tutto fumo.....


LO SO!!! E' questo che mi fa ridere!!! Lo sto troppo pigliando per il culo!!!
E nel frattempo è l'unica forma di sesso che tra compagno e  amante posso recuperare.
Almeno rido.


----------



## Eliade (31 Luglio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl:




































e poi volevi parlare di anale con lui! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

si vabbè...questo parla parla parla parla...uff che noia..


----------



## Cattivik (31 Luglio 2012)

Il giorno che anche solo ti strapperà un bottone... io indosso il saio...

Cattivik

P.S. Guardiano in un convento di monache logicamente... magari zona Monza...


----------



## Disaule (31 Luglio 2012)

Sono tutti drammaticamente babies... Che disperazione...
Meglio ridere... 

Certo che averne due per le mani e nessuno che fa il suo sporco dovere...
Di nuovo meglio ridere...


----------



## kikko64 (31 Luglio 2012)

_"Sei solo chiacchiere e distintivo ... chiacchiere e distintivo"_ (cit.Robert De Niro da ""The Untouchables")


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

Ma Tebina che periodo, davvero! Adesso anche l'era glaciale... 
dunque... come pensavo dall'inizio... magnager ha la sua visione della vita e di sè stesso, visione per la quale essere un amante sarebbe oltremodo riduttivo nei suoi confronti e di riflesso anche nei tuoi. Insomma lui è troppo figo per averci una storia a scadenza come amante: di riflesso neppure tu puoi avere con lui una storia così. Non è tanto una questione di essere fedeli, quanto di non essere giocosi ed autoironici. Dato che è un monolite di granito, non puoi pensare che si modelli alle tue esigenze, piuttosto comincia a prendere in considerazione che, qualora lui realizzasse che tu non hai mai voluto nulla oltre a ciò che avete avuto, il suo amor proprio andrebbe a pezzi e lui si incazzerebbe come una pantera afgana. Secondo me. Mattia... lo ami anche per i suoi limiti... e tu sai quanto si è sforzato di andare oltre i suoi limiti ultimamente... ho l'impressione che... non ti arrabbiare... ma ho l'impressione che volesse che tu gli riconoscessi il suo sforzo, e adesso ti sta tenendo il broncio. Più la para dell'amante... il bel discorsino che ti ha fatto e che poi magari... ha rimpianto di averti fatto. Può essere?


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4898 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma Tebina che periodo, davvero! Adesso anche l'era glaciale...
> dunque... come pensavo dall'inizio... magnager ha la sua visione della vita e di sè stesso, visione per la quale essere un amante sarebbe oltremodo riduttivo nei suoi confronti e di riflesso anche nei tuoi. Insomma lui è troppo figo per averci una storia a scadenza come amante: di riflesso neppure tu puoi avere con lui una storia così. Non è tanto una questione di essere fedeli, quanto di non essere giocosi ed autoironici. Dato che è un monolite di granito, non puoi pensare che si modelli alle tue esigenze, piuttosto comincia a prendere in considerazione che, qualora lui realizzasse che tu non hai mai voluto nulla oltre a ciò che avete avuto, il suo amor proprio andrebbe a pezzi e lui si incazzerebbe come una pantera afgana. Secondo me. Mattia... lo ami anche per i suoi limiti... e tu sai quanto si è sforzato di andare oltre i suoi limiti ultimamente... ho l'impressione che... non ti arrabbiare... ma ho l'impressione che volesse che tu gli riconoscessi il suo sforzo, e adesso ti sta tenendo il broncio. Più la para dell'amante... il bel discorsino che ti ha fatto e che poi magari... ha rimpianto di averti fatto. Può essere?


hai ragione Sbri, io amo mattia anche per i suoi limiti, Anzi mi fanno una tenerezza incredibile. Lui mi fa una tenerezza incredibile.
Ora dico una cosa. Mattia nella sua azienda è il più giovane "dirigente" lì dentro. Lotta tutti i giorni con sessantenni dalle idee antiquate e il modo di lavorare settoriale e porta avanti le sue idee con decisione e competenza. Un maschio alfa sul lavoro. Un uomo di cui sono fiera a mille e che soprattutto si confronta con me nelle sue scelte lavorative.
Poi c'è il mattia della coppia. Un bambinone che non è nemmeno in grado di montare una tenda canadese.
Forse hai ragione anche del fatto che mi sta tenendo il broncio...vediamo. Stasera comunque è tutto frilli....
Manager...monolitico nelle sue cose lo è senz'altro....
Mi sento un pò confusa...troppi ormoni in circolo mi sa....


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

Disaule;bt4896 ha detto:
			
		

> Sono tutti drammaticamente babies... Che disperazione...
> Meglio ridere...
> 
> Certo che averne due per le mani e nessuno che fa il suo sporco dovere...
> Di nuovo meglio ridere...


e oggi delle grandi risate me le sono fatte.

meglio di niente e chi siaccontentangode:mrgreen:


----------



## ToyGirl (1 Agosto 2012)

Io non ci credo che al test stupido sulle gattemorte ti è uscito gattamorta doc...

Tu a questi gli fai paura :rotfl:

Hanno una paura fottuta di non essere all'altezza delle tue aspettative...


----------

